# Opinions about Trabolgan anyone?



## garryks

Thinking of heading here for a week in September with a 3 yeard old and a 6 month old. It appears to be ideally suited to entertaining kids, but is it as good as it sounds? It appears to be quite out of the way on the map, not near any main tourist type areas.

see www.trabolgan.com

Thanks for any views.


----------



## sueellen

Went there a few times when the kids were a lot younger.

It was very well run when the, I think Dutch people owned it.  It was very clean.  As far as I'm aware it was sold to maybe Pontins.  It is some years since we went last and standards had dropped i.e. things like teenagers running the take away and service was very slow.  We were told at the time that it was for sale again so it might well have changed hands again.
Update - just checked the history of Trabolgan on your link and see it has been redeveloped by the new owners so it might be better now.  When we priced it at different stages down thru the years it seemed expensive especially if you were booking a week during the summer.

The swimming pool with wave was great and the kids just love that.  The bowling and other attractions were good fun.

The on-site supermarket was expensive and you are better off bringing as much food with you as you can manage.  At that time their on-site restaurant was also expensive and quite often booked out. 

The only other attraction not too far away that interested us was Fota Wildlife Park which is good for the kids.

HTH


----------



## Leatherarse

The LA family have been to Trabolgan on a number of occasions and in fact my daughter worked there for a couple of seasons. There is a new manager there this year ( a personal friend of mine) and he runs a good show , so I expect  the same from him in Trabolgan. Apart from entertainment on site there are also some stunning costal scenery in the vicinity all within a short drive. As regards restaurants there is a nice little one in Whitegate and we always did our shopping in Midleton, where there are also some great restaurants. The only downer the last time that I was there was the increased amount of Dubs . Whilst I have nothing against them, they hogged the Karaoke each night sending up requests for each other and generally wanted things ran their way.


----------



## TarfHead

*Re. Opinions about Trabolgan anyone?*

We've booked a week in March - 2 of us plus 2 kids (4&2). The website states the kids club as catering from ages 4 and up.

Do you know if they're flexible about this, i.e. would they take 2-year old (3 in July) ? In other words, do you have experience of kid under 4 being accepted in kids club ?

After all, it's a break for us too !

4-year old is in Montessori and we're paying for the privilege. Last week was a week off (mid-term) and now they'll have 2 weeks off in 3 weeks time for Easter !
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!


----------



## sueellen

"Do you know if they're flexible about this, i.e. would they take 2-year old (3 in July) ?"

I don't have any definite info. on this but if they state the age as 4 I would imagine they would be quite strict for either insurance purposes or because they probably base this restriction on that the fact that quite a lot of 2/3 year olds would still be in nappies and therefore require more looking after.


----------



## Sunshine

I went to Trabolgan in September and it was horrible so horrible that we left two days earlier then planned.
Both my oldest daughter and my husband became sick.
My 5 month became also sick when we came home.
I have to say that the place is unhygenic and the entertainment is the same every night!
I can say that we will never go again and I would advise anybody to go.
It is very expensive and it is not worth it you better of to rent a holiday home in Ireland and go on day trips.


----------



## garryks

Hi Sunshine.
That's interesting to hear. Sorry to hear it was not a great experienc for you. We were there in September also, I started this thread and based on the general feedback thought we would give it a go. Generally we found it good. We booked early in the year so availed of a discount which made it about the same value as we normally spend on a holiday home. I totally agree on your cleanliness point, all surfaces were 'sticky', house, snack bars, play areas. But we tend to be fastidious about wiping hands after being in public areas so we just managed it as usual. Except the house which we gave agoing over before we settled in. We made sure this information was fed back to trabolgan. We got lucky with the weather so that made a difference also i'm sure with us. But we found for our three year old, the park, beach, indoor play areas, and pool were plenty to keep him amused without the need to trailblaze in the car everyday.


----------



## NiallA

Sunshine said:
			
		

> I went to Trabolgan in September and it was horrible so horrible that we left two days earlier then planned.
> Both my oldest daughter and my husband became sick.
> My 5 month became also sick when we came home.


I was in trabolgan last September, and thought it was very good. Much better than the place we went to in wales two years previous. Is the fact you family got sick, colouring your perception of the place. Could you attribute this to the site.



> I have to say that the place is unhygenic


 
I never saw a problem, while i was there, i found the restaurant and takeaway no different than i would have expected.



> the entertainment is the same every night!


Isn't it everywhere.

My familiy and i really enjoyed our holiday, thought it was great value, and would definitely recommend it for anyone with young kids.


----------



## Beckster

Went in off peak season, just the two of us, no kids. 
The accomodation was disgraceful. Dirty, skicky, uncomfortable. Bed linen smelt of smoke and old perfume. 
Ok, I admit its a place for kids, but even if they were having a ball, you'll be looking around the shoe box you are staying in, feeling ripped off!!!
Beckster


----------



## MidlandsBase

Absolutely have to agree. We only went for a long weekend this April but the accomodation was extremely dirty. Sticky surfaces would be a good description. The fridge handle was covered in butter for example. The floors were the worst I have ever seen, the table and chairs were disgraceful. We let management know about it and stated that we would never come again nor could we recommend them. It was a pity because their facilities are generally good for children, i.e., swimming pool, go karting, shows for kids, etc.


----------



## Olly64

we were thinking of a week there in the summer, i think i might give it a miss and do the holiday home thing after hearing these stories, do they clean the houses after guests have gone home?


----------



## MidlandsBase

Hi! They rely on the previous guests to clean out the house so it really all depends on how the previous guests have treated the place. The people who followed us would have walked into a house that had the floors mopped clean (several times) and the tables, chairs and fridge door throughly cleaned. My kids socks were completely black with dirt after been there just 5 minutes so it took alot of mopping just to get it to a comfortable level of cleanliness! As I say it is a shame really bacause the kids facilities are great - maybe stay nearby and use the facilities during the day which are reasonable enough in cost for non-residents.


----------



## Firefly

"They rely on the previous guests to clean out the house"....this just ain't good enought when you're paying for it IMO....


----------



## MidlandsBase

You are absolutely corrrect and had we known that before we booked we would have gone somewhere else for our short break.


----------



## brian.mobile

Firefly said:


> "They rely on the previous guests to clean out the house"....this just ain't good enought when you're paying for it IMO....


 
Good god......

I wont be going there then....

BM


----------



## shootingstar

just though i might throw this in...... we go to banna every summer (me, my OH and 3 teenagers (12, 14 & 17). We have a ball there every year. The entertainment is brilliant, the houses are exceptionally clean and the area in general is of very good standard. 

if you want a family break for the kids and for yourselves i`d defo recommend banna beach, co kerry. Was in Trabolgin twice, not great at all!!!!! Hygiene was definately not on their priority list.


----------



## GVA

"The entertainment is brilliant"

[broken link removed]

Don't think I'd be in a hurry to go there.


----------



## gillarosa

shootingstar said:


> just though i might throw this in...... we go to banna every summer (me, my OH and 3 teenagers (12, 14 & 17). We have a ball there every year. The entertainment is brilliant, the houses are exceptionally clean and the area in general is of very good standard.
> 
> if you want a family break for the kids and for yourselves i`d defo recommend banna beach, co kerry. Was in Trabolgin twice, not great at all!!!!! Hygiene was definately not on their priority list.


 
Hi Shootingstar,
This is the first time I heard of Banna and I googled it after reading your posting as I'm looking to book a week in Ireland in late August, is it as good as it looks? I'm not really into the holiday entertainment vibe but the kids love all that stuff, is there enough to keep 8 year olds in laughs?
Thanks,
M


----------



## Olly64

going back to the point about trobolgan houses being used after the last people without being cleaned, what about the bed linen, surley this is changed???? and i was going to bring a baby to this, sounds disgraceful in this day and age.


----------



## MidlandsBase

Hi Olly,

they do seem to clean the bed linen between guests alright. But get this.. when we were leaving outside each house was a plastic bag with new bedlinen for the houses. Staff went around then into each house when guests left at 10am and replaced the linen. I heard the bags being dropped outside the houses at about 6am in the morning. Nice thought that your bed linen has been lying around in a plastic bag for a few hours in a area where rodents wouldn't be out of place. Another joyful thought in our heads as we drove off the premises! never never again.


----------



## lorr27

Hi, just wanted to say we're just back from Trabolgan and had a great holiday although we spent a lot more money than we thought we would! We brought our three children (6,3 and 7 mts) and they loved it. Accommodation was alot better than we expected ( after reading this site we were a bit un-nerved!) It was clean and very comfortable and spacious considering five adults and three children. We stayed in forest oak and were more than satisfied with everything apart from the weather! I would suggest they lower their prices for residents in the sports centre though all that extra cost crippled us by the end of the week! hope this is of help to anyone planning a holiday there, we're def going to book again with more money in our pockets though!!!!!!! :L


----------



## trustno1

Spent a week in Youghal in the last week in June 07. Weather could at best be described as benign. Having said that the indoor leisure centre was fantastic and the town is a great base for seeing East  Cork. Anyways...went to Trabolgan on the Tuesday to see the Barney show. I have 2 kids aged 4 and nearly 2. Show itself was great (25 mins long) and the reps got everybody going. Good fun all round and they charge €5 per child for the show (no charge for adults). We also visited the pool which was fine but not great. Anyway afterwards took a stroll around and headed down to the pier. Couple of things which I noted. The place was absolutely spotless but there was plenty of wasps around..too many for my liking. The other thing I noted that a weeks accommodation for the end of June would have cost me around €995 whereas I was paying €340 in Youghal. I reckon at these rates Trabolgan is a lot on the pricey side. To be fair I had used the Super Value Get Away breaks offer but I bet you could get a good deal on the same venue over the summer. Trabolgan's prices rise steeply during the school holidays. I would suggest that you base yourself somewhere else and use the extra cash to have a memorable holiday. East Cork....Youghal itself is steeped in history if you care to look. Fota is not too far away and the kids will love it. Other places to visit include Cork  City itself, Ballycotton, Stephen Pearce Pottery in Shanagarry (where we showed up out of the blue and the kids were immediately included in a pottery session where my son made a clay santa). The kids will love the beach in Youghal. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Graham_07

this is not graham 07 but his son,
i would like to post since i was working in trabolgan as an adventure sports instructor last summer and this , well I'm leaving in 3 days as there are very awkward hours and extrememly low pay...if u are planning to go to trabolgan and expect activities for all your children then think again, if they are under 5 years old then there isn't too much for them to do, the ages groups for the "mini activities ,paddling boats etc" are minimum of 5, the zip wire 6 and most activities older again,the perfect age is 8. also i have heard complaints day after day about accomodation and food. They are not the best. We in the canteen eat as ye do in the restaurant and I must say it can be revolting ......I shall lastly say that should you do decide to come to trabolgan then make sure to bring CLOSED TOES SHOES, this is extremely important for almost every activity in T.A.S (trabolgan adventure sports)..



also to GVA the fight that occured was because two rival gangs from dublin booked into trabolgan,and it was a disaster, no one other than the fighers got hurt, security quickly got all civilians out of the way and protected before even attempting to stop the fight as safey of people are more important than anything else. I was there and it was handled as best as humanly possible .


----------



## Sharon123

I am booked to go to Trabolgan for the 1st week of September with the hubby and a 3 year old. I am a bit un-nerved by the fact that reports of accomadation, hygeine and food are so negative. We are booked into the Sycamore which I was told that it was the most luxiourous (cant spell that word) with it having a conservatory, we had dreams of doing family stuff during the day with a bottle of wine or two at night (after all it is advertising itself as a 4* resort. I am now dreading it as I sold the hubby on the idea. Is it really as bad as most people are saying?


----------



## MrMan

Sharon 123,

I remeber going as akid and thinking the place was the best thing ever and have since returned as an adult and would give it the thumbs up.

Alot of people today seem to want alot more for their money, but the fact is the resort has alot going for it, the accommodation is basic but comfortable and ideal for families, some parts of the resorts are beautiful, and there are loads of activities on-site. If the food is 'revoltin' there are options such as nearby cork city and or simply cook at home.

I don't think you have anything to worry about


----------



## milly123

Just  bumping up this thread, I am considering going here for a few days in the summer, anyone been there recently ?


----------



## jasonr

Stay away Over priced dirty kip


----------



## leelee

9 of us went (2 families) last year & kids loved it...it is a kiddies place & kids holidays...as adults you are sick of shows after 2 nites.

Price was ok for July as 2 familes split cost of the largest house available. House wasn't spotless but fine - houses need updating but otherwise clean enough.

Facilities great & kids want to go back again.  Food on site very good - choice of restaurant with great tasting & value meals, then take away pizza/chips/burger place and all very edible. Also so near Fota Wildlife which is great day out.


----------



## prestige1964

I have to agree, the houses were not that clean, I went with a large group last year, our house was the only house that did'nt have ants crawling on the worktops, also alot of very noisy teanagers running around in the middle of the night


----------



## leelee

ants...yuck...thankfully didn't have them....did have noisy teenagers us adults were probably as bad!!  One other thing i just wanted to add is i didn't find the houses that secure windows & doors look like would just pop open so we kept valuables, money etc on us at all times.


----------



## JiggetyJig

Is it worth a day trip?  Will be in Cork for 2 weeks over the Summer and need some day trips other than the beach.


----------



## Dace69

We went the first week in June and our kids had a great time. Our house was spotless clean. Yes, could definitely do with being updated a bit but couldn't fault them at all on cleanliness. The place was very well run too. Security excellent. The pool as great - 4 life guards on every day we were there. Ate in the Restaurant a couple of times. Food was fine - not overly fancy but quality was good. Chipper there good too. My kids are 6 & 4 and definitely a great holiday for kids that age. Play grounds are great & my 6 year old loved the Arcade! A good percentage of Travellers there while we were there but no trouble whatsoever from them. It's definitely worth a day trip & I probably would bring my gang back again.


----------



## huskerdu

We went on a day trip last year and the kids loved it because the indoor pool has a great slide. 

No interest in shows or amusement arcades etc, but the pool was worth the trip especially if you want to pass a day in poor weather.


----------

